# Dog can't keep any food down



## AKB Dugan (Jan 20, 2009)

for the past 2 days my dog has not been able to keep any food down. He eats, but within about an hour he immediately throws it up. I went to bed last night after he threw up his meal(didn't feed him afterward) and he woke me up by gaging and spitting up vile. 
Again, about 20 min ago, he threw up again, solid food that he just ate. I'm starting to get worried as this has been ongoing. 
any ideas on what this could be? he swims in a pond every day and drinks the water, could he have caught some virus/bacteria from the pond. (PS. I wouldn't swim in this pond)


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know, but I wouldn't let it go one. I'd go to the vet ASAP.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

We had a cocker spaniel mix that did this and she ended up having a tumor in her rectum. Nothing could pass and she just kept filling up and it would come back up. I would get to the vet sooner than later! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

My first thought would be an obstruction. But this isn't something you mess around with... Get to the vet.

Are there any other symptoms? Has he had a bowel movement? Any lethargy? Straining to go to the bathroom? Anything? Usually something like this would be accompanied by something else. Either way, go to the vet!! 

Hope he's feeling better soon!!

-K


----------



## AKB Dugan (Jan 20, 2009)

he has had bowel movement, i dont believe strenuous..
he has been scratching A LOT. almost like he has flees, but he is on frontline, and i dont see any irritation on the skin.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree with Kristie. Obstruction would be my first thought. Could be a stick, piece of wood, a toy, clothing, bone, anything that may get caught in the intestinal tract. The dog would likely pass anything eaten prior to the obstruction but would not be able to hold down food after the obstruction.

Intestines can actually die or be perforated as a result. Don't mess with it... I would get into a vet ASAP.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

All-Out said:


> I agree with Kristie. Obstruction would be my first thought. Could be a stick, piece of wood, a toy, clothing, bone, anything that may get caught in the intestinal tract. The dog would likely pass anything eaten prior to the obstruction but would not be able to hold down food after the obstruction.
> 
> Intestines can actually die or be perforated as a result. Don't mess with it... I would get into a vet ASAP.


Not trying to High Jack this thread but wow!! Thats is a great tattoo you have, very well done.

Heather


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

While obstruction is always the first thought, there are other things. I recently had one with an overabundance of Helicobacter - the bacteria that causes ulcers in humans. The gas patterns looked as if it could be an obstruction, however it was clear by morning that gas was passing through - just not normally. So, one scope later, one opening the dog up and running the bowel to make sure it was not an obstruction, 3-4 weeks of antibiotics and antigas, anti-nausea meds later..... and, after one huge attempt on trying to bloat at 3:00 a.m. with no emergency vet close by.... she's fine.  (See Niki, I love you as much as the boys). 

First thing, though. Get an x-ray.


----------



## Jill Simmons (Oct 2, 2008)

Did he eat any high fat food or get into something like cat food or something in the trash? It could be pancreatitis.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Go To The Vet.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

AKB Dugan said:


> he swims in a pond every day and drinks the water, could he have caught some virus/bacteria from the pond. (PS. I wouldn't swim in this pond)


Simple question, if you wouldn't swim in the pond, really,....why would you let the dog? 

After two days (at the time of your first post) of the dog being as sick as you present, you should be getting medical attention by now. Hope you have.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a young dog do the very same thing last week . He threw up twice and off to the vet we went. My vet felt all around his stomach and couldn't feel and obstruction, but said he had alot of gas on his stomach. She gave him a shot to settle his stomach and that fixed it.


----------



## Keith Dodson (May 9, 2006)

There are several things that could cause this and most of them have been mentioned, so I want go back thru them. I hope you have taken the dog to the vet and maybe have some more information for us. The other things we need to look at are the possibility associated with the food like Vomitoxin. Let me know if I can be of help.

Keith Dodson
Arkat


----------



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

Please keep me updated on your status. My dog is dealing with inflamatory bowel disease. Started the same way as yours and he ended up losing 10 pounds ( 1/4 his body weight). PM me, if you want and I'll give you details.


----------



## Britt&Angie S. (Apr 2, 2009)

i would take to vet asap! Could the dog have gotten into anything kids toys, rope toy, trash or some kind of chemical? I have seen my fair share of Labs having obstructions from things we wouldn't believe they could swallow. It may be something as simple as a stomach bug too that a little bland diet and fasting can fix but to be safe i would take to the vet. The good thing is that the dog is still attempting to eat. Have you noticed if the dog has had a BM since this started?


----------



## AKB Dugan (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you for all your responses and concerns. I believe I have traced and found the problem. there was an small obstruction, but has passed. 
my roommates occasionally pour bacon grease in my back yard(which is full of small pebbles). the dog has been eating these pebbles, because they have bacon grease all over them(what dog wouldnt do this??). he passed them the other day and since then he has been able to hold down several bowls of food. 
I have hosed down the back yard substantially in order to wash away the grease so this does not happen again.
rest assured that if this were to happen any longer, we would seek medical attention immediately. Thank you again for your kindness and concerns. 


Lastly(off-topic)



3blackdogs said:


> Simple question, if you wouldn't swim in the pond, really,....why would you let the dog?


cuz its a dog...


----------



## Jill Simmons (Oct 2, 2008)

Bacon grease would make me worried about a minor pancreatitis even more, so maybe a veto on high fat for a while. . .


----------

